# Problem mit dem Booten



## dhidhou (26. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
ich bin anfänger und habe ein kleines Problem.
Ein freund von mir hat mir debian installiert und es war alles in ordnung, nach dem start von PC kommt ein meldung unter welchem system (windows XP, oder Linux) starten soll.
Das problemist so das ich probleme mit XP hatte und musste alles neu instalieren, aber ich bekomme diese Meldung nicht mehr.Ich wollte unter linux starten aber wenn ich mein PC neu starte kommt dierekt Windows XP.
Was soll ich bitte machen um beim Start soll ich wählen unter welchem system es starten soll?.
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Sinac (26. Februar 2005)

Windows XP hat dir bei der Installation den Boot-Loader überschrieben, also LILO oder GRUB, in dem du die Auswahl hattest.
An besten du nimmst die ne Knoppix CD und bootest davon, dann lässt du den Bootloader wieder neu schreiben und es sollte wieder gehen.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (26. Februar 2005)

> Hallo,
> ich bin anfänger und habe ein kleines Problem.
> Ein freund von mir hat mir debian installiert


Also Debian würde ich dir als Anfänger abraten, denn das ist eine nicht gerade einfach Distribution. 
Für Anfänger wäre eher SuSE oder Mandrake empfehlenswert.

Daniel


----------



## JohannesR (27. Februar 2005)

Das ist ein schlechtes Geruecht. Debian ist absolut anfaengertauglich!


----------



## Sinac (27. Februar 2005)

Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ist ein schlechtes Geruecht. Debian ist absolut anfaengertauglich!



Hm, das würde ich so jetzt nicht unterschreiben. Man bracuht vorallem viel Ahnung im allgemeinen um Debian vernünftig aufzubauen. Alleine schon eine Netzwerkverbindung oder das X-System zum laufen zu bringen kann verdammt schwierig sein unter Debian. Um es auf meinem Notebook vernünftig zum laufen zu bringen habe ich 3 Monate gebraucht und ich behaupte mal das ich absolut kein Anfänger bin was Linux angeht.


----------



## JohannesR (27. Februar 2005)

Ich weiss ja nicht ganz, was an einem apt-get und einem xfconfig so unglaublich schwer sein soll? Debian ist, mit einem gute Linux-Buch an der Hand und etwas Geduld und Willen, sehr leicht zu bedienen und administrieren.


----------



## Sinac (27. Februar 2005)

Ja, aber was machst du wenn APT bzw. DPKG mal in die Knie geht, weil irgendwelche Abhängngkeiten nicht stimmen oder einigen Pakete nicht passen? Oder wenn das Tulip modul auf deiner Karte nur mit ACPI läuft, weil den BIOS kein IRQ-Sharing unterstüzt und du somit erstmal uner Woody den 2.6er Kernel brauchst, was auch nicht so einfach ist, weil die dafür benötige e2fsprogs Version nur unstable bzw. vom Backport verfügbar ist? Klar, mit etwas Geduld bekommt man das alles hin, aber OHNE irgendwelche Vorkenntnisse von Linux und Wissen drum herum hast du echt Problmem wenn mal nicht so läut wie es soll.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## JohannesR (27. Februar 2005)

Ich habe Debian sicher ein Jahr lang intensiv genutzt, und ich hatte keine  unaufgeloeste Abhaengigkeit. Probleme wie diese kann es ueberall geben, da bist du mit SuSE oder Mandrake kein stueck besser dran als mit Debian.


----------



## dhidhou (3. März 2005)

Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Windows XP hat dir bei der Installation den Boot-Loader überschrieben, also LILO oder GRUB, in dem du die Auswahl hattest.
> An besten du nimmst die ne Knoppix CD und bootest davon, dann lässt du den Bootloader wieder neu schreiben und es sollte wieder gehen.


danke,
ich habe jetzt knoppix auf CD, wenn einfach davon boote wird der bootloader automatisch neu geschrieben oder muss ich was tun?


----------

